# 8 week old puppy starting a raw diet.



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

Right, i've post a few threads on here asking for advise and information and have learnt a few new things. I want to move him onto it as soon as possible now so started a new thread to try and understand from the beginning what to do/feed.

At the moment i made a mistake and bought 1 of each type of frozen "prize choice" meat from "pets at home" and i think its not settling well on his tummy so want to just start the raw food properly now!

Going shopping later and going to buy some meat, here is what i had in mind.

Just start him off on Chicken for a week or maybe 2 weeks, he is still really small as he's only just 8 weeks old so I don't want to start him on the whole carcasses yet. I was thinking maybe buy some plain chicken legs and wings and see if I can get some chicken necks too. 

So say i do manage to get 20 wings, 20 legs and 10 necks what should i feed him and at what times through the day?

I have read the "stickys" on this site but they all relate to adult dogs or mature pups.

Im not sure if bones will be a problem as his teeth are like needles rather then crushing teeth (1 of the main reasons i don't want to feed carcasses yet) so could someone either help me out from the beginning or direct me to a good thread about raw feeding a puppy.

Thanks.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

His teeth will handle the bones just fine! I think it would be wise to feed some chicken meat meals as well as wings/legs so as not to over do the bone. So either get some more chicken mince or chicken breast or something. 

As for timings, it all depends on what works best for your own individual routine, and whether you are feeding 3 or 4 times a day at present. I fed 4 times until pup was 4 months, at 6.30am, 10.30am, 2.30pm and 6.30pm as that fit round work/walks/play/sleep for us. I alternate meat only and bone-in meals.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Agree with Sarah about not every meal being a boney meal.

For the chicken wings I get mine from Iceland but someone mentioned that Aldi do them at a good price, Asda, etc., would also do them. For the first time I would hold the wing by the tip so he gets an idea of what to do and he should learn to crunch them up. I actually still hold Poppy's as she is a "suck it in and swallow" feeder so by holding it she crunches it up nicely.

Chicken mince or maybe chicken chunks in the reduced section at the supermarket as it would work out expensive to buy human grade chicken at normal price.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

There's a good guide at www.preymodelraw.com as the same applies for pups


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sarahferret said:


> His teeth will handle the bones just fine! I think it would be wise to feed some chicken meat meals as well as wings/legs so as not to over do the bone. So either get some more chicken mince or chicken breast or something.
> 
> As for timings, it all depends on what works best for your own individual routine, and whether you are feeding 3 or 4 times a day at present. I fed 4 times until pup was 4 months, at 6.30am, 10.30am, 2.30pm and 6.30pm as that fit round work/walks/play/sleep for us. I alternate meat only and bone-in meals.


I'll get some other chicken meat too then, thanks. I'll be feeding 4 times a day, I'll feed at 7am 10am 1pm and 6pm. At the moment I'm hardly working which is good for the bonding but bad for the money haha! So really I have all day, I just want to get him into a good feeding pattern. How much meat and how many wings/legs do I feed him at these times?

Thanks.


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

DirtyGertie said:


> Agree with Sarah about not every meal being a boney meal.
> 
> For the chicken wings I get mine from Iceland but someone mentioned that Aldi do them at a good price, Asda, etc., would also do them. For the first time I would hold the wing by the tip so he gets an idea of what to do and he should learn to crunch them up. I actually still hold Poppy's as she is a "suck it in and swallow" feeder so by holding it she crunches it up nicely.
> 
> Chicken mince or maybe chicken chunks in the reduced section at the supermarket as it would work out expensive to buy human grade chicken at normal price.


Yeah, a lot of people said to hold the legs and wings to start off with until they become familier with them. My mums going to sainsburys later and we also have a butchers in the little market place we have in our shopping centre so I'll get her to start looking for some stuff 

Thanks.


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

pogo said:


> There's a good guide at Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats as the same applies for pups


I'm on my phone at the minute but I'll have a look later when I have got chance.

Thanks.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

What does he weigh? You will need to feed either 2-3% of his expected adult weight, or 10% of his current weight. It might be easier to do 10% of current weight since he's a crossbreed and you can't be completely sure how he'll turn out.

Honestly, he'll manage carcasses fine - he's a large breed pup and my tiny Westie was making his way through them at five weeks!

I would stick to two meaty and two boney meals for now whilst he's on four meals - so carcasses/backs/wings/drummers/necks etc for two meals, and either some chicken mince or a meaty portion for the other two. Try and start striking up a relationship with your butcher - in time to come, it'll save you heaps of money. Buy your own meat from him and you'll probably find they'll help you out with meat for the dog.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

My lab pup has been raw fed since 8 weeks, she is now 12 weeks.

At 8 weeks she was on 4 meals a day, her brekfast was chicken mince, her dinner was chicken mince her tea was chicken boney meal and her supper is warm goats milk and weetabix.

She is thriving.

The first few boney meals she had i bashed them with a hammer to break the bone up but on her 4th boney meal i left it whole and she was fine.

Where abouts in yorkshire are you? Just thinking of local raw suppliers if you are any where near me.


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

SixStar said:


> What does he weigh? You will need to feed either 2-3% of his expected adult weight, or 10% of his current weight. It might be easier to do 10% of current weight since he's a crossbreed and you can't be completely sure how he'll turn out.
> 
> Honestly, he'll manage carcasses fine - he's a large breed pup and my tiny Westie was making his way through them at five weeks!
> 
> I would stick to two meaty and two boney meals for now whilst he's on four meals - so carcasses/backs/wings/drummers/necks etc for two meals, and either some chicken mince or a meaty portion for the other two. Try and start striking up a relationship with your butcher - in time to come, it'll save you heaps of money. Buy your own meat from him and you'll probably find they'll help you out with meat for the dog.


On Wednesday (08/08/12) he weighed 4.5KG meaning i should feed him 450grams but surely 4 meals a day will be more then 450g, Should i feed him 100g, 100g, 100g, 150g?

Im considering keeping him on chicken for 2 weeks so think i'll try legs, wings and mince for one week then move him onto trying carcasses next week.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

LexiLou2 said:


> My lab pup has been raw fed since 8 weeks, she is now 12 weeks.
> 
> At 8 weeks she was on 4 meals a day, her brekfast was chicken mince, her dinner was chicken mince her tea was chicken boney meal and her supper is warm goats milk and weetabix.
> 
> ...


He turned 8 weeks old yesterday, would it be good for him to have goats milk and weetabix for breakfast, then mince up until tea and feed a wing and a leg for tea?

How much mince were you feeding at the meal times? what sort of boney meals were you giving them? 
I'm living in Sheffield and there is a DAF supplier in Barnsley but im not sure if they stock all the foods listed on the DAF website, need to either pop in or phone them up.

Thanks


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Hey started my pup off at 12weeks on raw, she had chicken legs and thighs for the first week, then a new meat every 3 -4 days, she's collie lab cross to give an idea of size, and had no problem with any chicken bones chewing wise. Except when all her teeth fell out, then she had to have a week of no bone!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Doggy54321 said:


> On Wednesday (08/08/12) he weighed 4.5KG meaning i should feed him 450grams but surely 4 meals a day will be more then 450g, Should i feed him 100g, 100g, 100g, 150g?
> 
> Im considering keeping him on chicken for 2 weeks so think i'll try legs, wings and mince for one week then move him onto trying carcasses next week.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


450g sounds about right - don't forget with raw there is very, very little waste - the body can use pretty much everything! You'd need to feed so much more if you were feeding a commercial food because there is so much unneeded stuff in it, but everything a raw fed dog eats is used.

If you think he isn't gaining weight properly on that amount you can always increase it a little, feed by eye, but it's a good starting point.

I think your plan sounds good 



Doggy54321 said:


> He turned 8 weeks old yesterday, would it be good for him to have goats milk and weetabix for breakfast
> 
> Thanks


Don't feed him weetabix - he'll get next to nothing from it, no use to him whatsoever!


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

Skandi said:


> Hey started my pup off at 12weeks on raw, she had chicken legs and thighs for the first week, then a new meat every 3 -4 days, she's collie lab cross to give an idea of size, and had no problem with any chicken bones chewing wise. Except when all her teeth fell out, then she had to have a week of no bone!


Teeth fall out? what age? no1 has ever mentioned anything to me about that :s should i worry? will it be bad for them?

Thanks


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Doggy54321 said:


> Teeth fall out? what age? no1 has ever mentioned anything to me about that :s should i worry? will it be bad for them?
> 
> Thanks


Baby teeth, same as us, baby teeth come out, adult teeth come in to replace them .


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Doggy54321 said:


> Teeth fall out? what age? no1 has ever mentioned anything to me about that :s should i worry? will it be bad for them?
> 
> Thanks


Puppies loose their milk teeth just like human children - they normally start teething at around 4 - 5 months old, but can be earlier or later.


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

SixStar said:


> 450g sounds about right - don't forget with raw there is very, very little waste - the body can use pretty much everything! You'd need to feed so much more if you were feeding a commercial food because there is so much unneeded stuff in it, but everything a raw fed dog eats is used.
> 
> If you think he isn't gaining weight properly on that amount you can always increase it a little, feed by eye, but it's a good starting point.
> 
> ...


Thanks, its the amounts and what parts f the chicken at what times that has always had me baffled when i read these things haha!

I just thought the weetabix would maybe be a good fibre to stiffen stuff up and something good to go with the goats milk.

Thanks.


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Puppies loose their milk teeth just like human children - they normally start teething at around 4 - 5 months old, but can be earlier or later.


Any advice for that when it comes along? If he's used to the meats then what should i feed when he starts to loose the teeth? Just mushy mince?

Thanks


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Doggy54321 said:


> Thanks, its the amounts and what parts f the chicken at what times that has always had me baffled when i read these things haha!
> 
> I just thought the weetabix would maybe be a good fibre to stiffen stuff up and something good to go with the goats milk.
> 
> Thanks.


Don't worry too much - there's no set 'rule' as to what needs to be fed when! As a guide for you, when starting a young pup on raw I do the first and last meals of the day as soft meaty ones, with the boney meals inbetween, but there is no hard and fast rule - whatever suits you and your pup!

The bone content in his food will keep everything firm, you needn't use weetabix for that. However there is nothing wrong with giving him a small drop of goats milk if you want, my pups have always enjoyed a small dish full of an evening, and my adult dogs still have it once or twice a week now.



Doggy54321 said:


> Any advice for that when it comes along? If he's used to the meats then what should i feed when he starts to loose the teeth? Just mushy mince?
> 
> Thanks


He'll probably guide you along - if he struggles to chew his bones then you can swap to something softer, but he might manage fine, and they need hard things to chew on to help loosen the teeth anyway.


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Don't worry too much - there's no set 'rule' as to what needs to be fed when! As a guide for you, when starting a young pup on raw I do the first and last meals of the day as soft meaty ones, with the boney meals inbetween, but there is no hard and fast rule - whatever suits you and your pup!


Thats perfect thanks, mince for breakfast, a leg or wing for brunch  a leg or wing at around 2pm for dinner and then mince for tea.

How much mince do you feed the pups for breakfast and tea?



SixStar said:


> The bone content in his food will keep everything firm, you needn't use weetabix for that. However there is nothing wrong with giving him a small drop of goats milk if you want, my pups have always enjoyed a small dish full of an evening, and my adult dogs still have it once or twice a week now.


Roughly how many millilitres would you recommend 2 - 3 times a week?



SixStar said:


> He'll probably guide you along - if he struggles to chew his bones then you can swap to something softer, but he might manage fine, and they need hard things to chew on to help loosen the teeth anyway.


If he struggles with bones should i just feed mince 4 times a day? anything i could add to help with the "boneloss" until he starts with teeth again?

Thanks.


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

Forgot to ask on 1st post, when should i start giving him offal if im starting to give him raw meat from tomorrow?

Thanks.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

450 grammes per day, based on his current weight of 4.5kg, spread over 4 meals sounds perfect. Keep a check on his weight and adjust the food amount as needed.

As sixstar said, there's very little waste with raw feeding, so while the portions might not look like much, almost everything that goes in gets used by the body so don't worry about the portions looking mean 

I get 450 gr of chicken mince from the butchers for just under £2.00 so if you divide that into 4 portions of just over 100gr each you could then get 4 meals out of it. I don't know what chicken wings weigh (I've never fed them myself) but I wouldn't have thought much.

So you could do a daily menu to start with like:

Meal 1: 100 gr mince
2. 100 gr chicken wings
3. 100 gr mince
4. 150 gr chicken wings

Don't worry about the measurements being completely accurate... the odd gramme here and there isn't going to make any difference


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Doggy54321 said:


> Forgot to ask on 1st post, when should i start giving him offal if im starting to give him raw meat from tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks.


Not for ages yet... after about 2 months and then only tiny little pieces.

I'm just about to start week 6 of raw here and offal isn't making an appearance just yet 

Meant to say too, don't worry too much about teething either. I barely noticed Alfie's teeth falling out, he swallowed most of them and I don't remember any gappy moments either, his big teeth must have pushed the baby teeth out and came through pretty much immediately.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Doggy54321 said:


> Thats perfect thanks, mince for breakfast, a leg or wing for brunch  a leg or wing at around 2pm for dinner and then mince for tea.
> 
> How much mince do you feed the pups for breakfast and tea?


It all depends on the breed/size of pup - split your 450g into four roughly equal portions and feed that each meal 



Doggy54321 said:


> Roughly how many millilitres would you recommend 2 - 3 times a week?


Not too much, just a splash really - couple of egg cups full roughly.



Doggy54321 said:


> If he struggles with bones should i just feed mince 4 times a day? anything i could add to help with the "boneloss" until he starts with teeth again?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, that would be fine whilst teething - a mix of mince, meaty chunks etc. If you get one from an animal feed supplier, or something like Prize Choice chicken mince, that has ground bone in so he'll still be getting some calcium without having to crunch through bones. But cross that bridge when you get to it - you might find he manages just fine with the bones even whilst teething. You'd never have known my Bernese puppy was teething - he had his normal bones all through when he was loosing his teeth.



Doggy54321 said:


> Forgot to ask on 1st post, when should i start giving him offal if im starting to give him raw meat from tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks.


Forget all about things like liver and kidney for now - you can add them after about six weeks. However, I do personally add tripe (which is offal) about two to three weeks in - it tends to be easy on the tum and is so nutritious, so fabulous for a puppy.


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

Coffee said:


> 450 grammes per day, based on his current weight of 4.5kg, spread over 4 meals sounds perfect. Keep a check on his weight and adjust the food amount as needed.
> 
> As sixstar said, there's very little waste with raw feeding, so while the portions might not look like much, almost everything that goes in gets used by the body so don't worry about the portions looking mean
> 
> ...


Didn't manage to get any chicken mince today so he's had a drumstick for tea, i'll go to the butchers tomorrow and buy some mince. start his feed properly tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

Coffee said:


> Not for ages yet... after about 2 months and then only tiny little pieces.
> 
> I'm just about to start week 6 of raw here and offal isn't making an appearance just yet
> 
> Meant to say too, don't worry too much about teething either. I barely noticed Alfie's teeth falling out, he swallowed most of them and I don't remember any gappy moments either, his big teeth must have pushed the baby teeth out and came through pretty much immediately.


I'll forget the offal then  saves me some pennies lol. 

Thanks.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Doggy54321 said:


> Didn't manage to get any chicken mince today so he's had a drumstick for tea, i'll go to the butchers tomorrow and buy some mince. start his feed properly tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks.


Just to add - my butchers doesn't have chicken mince on sale as standard, I have to order it... so you could always get chicken pieces (like the sort you'd buy yourself for a curry or stirfry) if you can't get hold of mince. At the levels you need to feed it shouldn't be too expensive


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

SixStar said:


> It all depends on the breed/size of pup - split your 450g into four roughly equal portions and feed that each meal
> 
> Not too much, just a splash really - couple of egg cups full roughly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering the questions, i also have one more 

I've just watched him eat his tea which he enjoyed very much but what do i do about the salmonella when he uses his paws to rip it apart and gets it round his mouth? I've got some antiseptic disinfectant that you can dilute and use for light cuts on people so wiped his paws with that then used warm water and a tissue for his mouth/face.

I've never seen any question or advice about this and it never clicked on until i saw him making a mess of it! haha.

Thanks.


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

Coffee said:


> Just to add - my butchers doesn't have chicken mince on sale as standard, I have to order it... so you could always get chicken pieces (like the sort you'd buy yourself for a curry or stirfry) if you can't get hold of mince. At the levels you need to feed it shouldn't be too expensive


Ahh great, thats must be why my mum couldn't find any in Sainsburys haha!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Doggy54321 said:


> Thanks for answering the questions, i also have one more
> 
> I've just watched him eat his tea which he enjoyed very much but what do i do about the salmonella when he uses his paws to rip it apart and gets it round his mouth? I've got some antiseptic disinfectant that you can dilute and use for light cuts on people so wiped his paws with that then used warm water and a tissue for his mouth/face.
> 
> ...


The salmonella risk is insignificant. There is no risk to him, and extremely little to you. Disinfect the floor where he has eaten by all means (I use hot water and Safe4 solution) but you needn't bother cleaning him up - if it worries you, a quick rub over with a baby wipe will do.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never once wiped or cleaned the boys after eating, nor do i clean the floor after them and won't do so either


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Alfie has a variety of old towels and blankets that he uses for eating on, which I find easier than washing/mopping floors twice a day (am a lazy mare at heart)... just throw one in the wash after each meal. I've never cleaned _him_ after a meal though, never seen the need


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

SixStar said:


> The salmonella risk is insignificant. There is no risk to him, and extremely little to you. Disinfect the floor where he has eaten by all means (I use hot water and Safe4 solution) but you needn't bother cleaning him up - if it worries you, a quick rub over with a baby wipe will do.


Think my parents will prefer me to use baby wipes, just to be sure. He ate tonight's outside so i squirted disinfectant on the floor then used water and a scrubbing brush to get the little meaty bits stuck to the floor haha!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

You do there more bacteria on other things round the house then on the food he's eating


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

T-Bo says good luck with the raw diet.

He started his at eight weeks old....









and has never looked back! :thumbup:









Was older than Flynn though, he started at three weeks old and had his first wing at five.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you live near Sheffield you want to speak to Pogo she gets some wierd and wonderful stuff from chinese supermarkets round there.
I get a lot of my stuff from a butchers in Leeds Market.

I didn't explain the weetabix very well, she gets her full portion of meat through out the day and her weetabix and goats milk at supper time, the goats milk is good for a growing pup, the weetabix well they are more a filler than anything else.

You'lll find different people feed different ways, having never raw fed a pup I wanted to make sure she was getting everything she needed so followed a raw feeding guide of another member on here who feeds goats milk and weetabix at supper time.

However she only gets 4 meals until she is 12 weeks (today) then gets cut down to three, her warm milky meal makes her sleepy and settle.

Weetabix and goats milk isn't going to do him any harm and Nala certainly likes it, she'll fall out with me tomorrow as we are down to 2 meals.

I'm 4 weeks in and she's had no offal, although did steal some heart of one of my other dogs.


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

pogo said:


> You do there more bacteria on other things round the house then on the food he's eating


Yeah, the parents are a little paranoid about salmonella.

Thanks


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

Malmum said:


> T-Bo says good luck with the raw diet.
> 
> He started his at eight weeks old....
> 
> ...


When i went to the breeders to pay the deposit for him, they were feeding them all chicken and he was just over 3 weeks old at that time.

Just worry about all the learning for raw meat but he's been on it for the past 2 days and seems to be enjoying it, even though im not at the moment! lol.

Thanks


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

LexiLou2 said:


> If you live near Sheffield you want to speak to Pogo she gets some wierd and wonderful stuff from chinese supermarkets round there.
> I get a lot of my stuff from a butchers in Leeds Market.
> 
> I didn't explain the weetabix very well, she gets her full portion of meat through out the day and her weetabix and goats milk at supper time, the goats milk is good for a growing pup, the weetabix well they are more a filler than anything else.
> ...


Yeah, i have and she's recommended a couple of places 

Yeah i've been worrying that im not giving him enough of the things he needs. but i suppose i can always start putting stuff into his diet as i learn more about him and the foods he needs/enjoys 

I gave him half a weetabix and some goats milk last night, he loved it but had hiccups due to eating it waaay to fast! haha!

Yeah, im not thinking about offal at all, but i have just gotten the August price list for DAF so once he's gotten used to chicken again and moved him onto a couple more meats i think i'll be making an order and maybe buy a little offal but i think i'll need to buy another freezer before that! lol.

Thanks


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Doggy54321 said:


> Yeah, i have and she's recommended a couple of places
> 
> Yeah i've been worrying that im not giving him enough of the things he needs. but i suppose i can always start putting stuff into his diet as i learn more about him and the foods he needs/enjoys
> 
> ...


Hi 

Don't suppose you'd be willing to share that would you please? 

Edit - never mind, they don't deliver to me


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Doggy54321 said:


> Any advice for that when it comes along? If he's used to the meats then what should i feed when he starts to loose the teeth? Just mushy mince?
> 
> Thanks


all dogs teeth differantly so you will just have to see how you get on at the time
My pup actually doubled up his teeth for a while so each canine had the adult canine either infront of or behind the baby tooth, giving him extra crunching power  
The RMB help any teething pains and help remove the loose teeth too.

my pup enjoying his raw meals




















Doggy54321 said:


> Thanks for answering the questions, i also have one more
> 
> I've just watched him eat his tea which he enjoyed very much but what do i do about the salmonella when he uses his paws to rip it apart and gets it round his mouth? I've got some antiseptic disinfectant that you can dilute and use for light cuts on people so wiped his paws with that then used warm water and a tissue for his mouth/face.
> 
> ...


Not something Ive ever thought about but a baby wipe would be fine, infact always with young pups important to get them used to vet style handling so maybe incorporate the mouth wipe witha quick look at the teeth , eyes ears and paws. Your vet and you will thank you for it later


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

Coffee said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't suppose you'd be willing to share that would you please?
> 
> Edit - never mind, they don't deliver to me


That's a shame, they do have a large selection.


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> all dogs teeth differantly so you will just have to see how you get on at the time
> My pup actually doubled up his teeth for a while so each canine had the adult canine either infront of or behind the baby tooth, giving him extra crunching power
> The RMB help any teething pains and help remove the loose teeth too.
> 
> ...


Them pictures are ace. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Doggy54321 said:


> That's a shame, they do have a large selection.


I know, I was very disappointed 

They did say they were considering expanding the delivery area to include The Midlands so told me to keep checking the website... so fingers crossed


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

Coffee said:


> I know, I was very disappointed
> 
> They did say they were considering expanding the delivery area to include The Midlands so told me to keep checking the website... so fingers crossed


Im just going to wait until he has been on a couple more meats then start ordering from DAF since only buying a hell of a lot of chicken seems pointless tbh. Plus i dont think i'll have the space for it all haha!


----------

